# Lost: Dry bag and gear in Grand Canyon



## abergmann (Dec 30, 2012)

I left a small, clear dry-bag on the downstream beach at Blacktail Canyon on Dec. 18. Here's to hoping another trip picked it up. It is mostly snacks and other non-essentials but also some personal items. My address should be in the bag. Don't try to call me though because my phone is missing too, perhaps in the same bag?? Please leave a message here if you've picked it up. 

We took off the Colorado at Pearce on December 29 and had a great trip.

Alan


----------

